# Mounting a 2009 CVT on a 2004 Murano?



## sad_ram (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

I recently faced a problem with my 2004 Murano SE 4wd where the gear shifting seemed ubnormal (feels like shifting 2 consecutive gears directly) and on higher gears when removig my foot off the gas pedal the rpm would quickly drop to a near 0.
I've checked my car with the dealer and several mechanics, the problem turned out to be from the CVT. Unfortunetly, no one seems to know/willing to fix a CVT transmission as they say they wouldn't guarantee the results and that they'd rather put in another transmission.
The problem is that I couldn't find any used or even new CVT transmissions in the local market however, one mechanic was able to provide me with a brand new 2009 CVT.
My question is could a CVT transmission of a 2009 Murano be mounted on my 2004 Murano? as the mechanic was telling me that there is a slight adjustment that he has to make to replace it and he guarantees it would work.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope, they are 2 different chassics. have you not tried a dealer for a CVT? The early Murano's killed CVT's all the time so I know they have a few available.


----------



## sad_ram (Apr 28, 2009)

well that mechanic was pretty sure it's doable he just said he'll have to change some sort of cover...and for 3500$ with waranty
Anyway the dealer doesn't have any in stock he'll have to order it from nissan and it will take over 3 weeks and he'll b charging me around 7000$ for it!
Well thanks for the help...


----------

